# What is an Alko chassis?



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Sorry if it's a numpty question, but exactly what is an Alko chassis I keep hearing about?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-131033.html


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.al-ko.co.uk/

If you don't ask you don't learn...


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies. Now I know


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

In the case of Peugeot, the boxer is available to motorhome manufactures either using their own flatbed chassis (elddis uses this one) or as a push me pull you (2 boxer cabs bolted together for easier delivery) they then split the cabs and add on their own chassis, normally one made by alko.

Its lighter and closer to the ground giving the motorhome a lower centre of gravity and makes it easier to get in/out and also less height. Me i have no preference as my Autoquest has a Peugeot flatbed chassis and it doesn't cause any problems.

Maybe there is more to it than I have stated but tbh I'm not sure I really care :lol:

http://www.al-ko.co.uk/pages/amc-motorhome-chassis.html


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

oops too slow,  :lol:


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

how would you know if you have one? and what benefit is there over other chassis?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A 'push-me pull-you' van http://www.commercialmotor.com/big-lorry-blog/push-me-pull-you-from-al-ko-bi#.UUMZORwqyzY

Alan


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

rosalan said:


> A 'push-me pull-you' van http://www.commercialmotor.com/big-lorry-blog/push-me-pull-you-from-al-ko-bi#.UUMZORwqyzY
> 
> Alan


I was looking for that image but couldn't find it, I want to just add a small body between the cabs and drive it around like this :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

rosalan said:


> A 'push-me pull-you' van http://www.commercialmotor.com/big-lorry-blog/push-me-pull-you-from-al-ko-bi#.UUMZORwqyzY
> 
> Alan


When it was on show at the NEC the Fiat staff were a little unimpressed to be greeted by "that should sort out the reverse judder" from people who walked by.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

commuter said:


> how would you know if you have one? and what benefit is there over other chassis?


You will have an alko weight plate 
Strong long lasting galvanised steel, ideal for Motorhome conversions


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> how would you know if you have one? and what benefit is there over other chassis?


Normal chassis uses leaf springs, Alko chassis uses a torsion bar. Pretty easy to spot the difference if you look under the rear.

Trevor


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Trevor

I know what a leaf-spring looks like, but in the absence of a leaf-spring I would not know whether or not I were looking at a torsion bar. Are those the only two alternatives? If not could we please have a pic/diagram of a torsion bar.

At this point all engineer ex-colleagues would roll their eyes and mutter 'He's only a pilot' :lol: 

But I am willing to learn.

Geoff


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

A torsion bar suspension on a motorhome will just appear as a tube about 100mm diameter running across the width of the motorhome between the rear wheels. The torsion bars are inside the tube and not visible.

PS: Here is a picture (hopefully):

TORSION BAR

In case you're confused, the torsion bars are inside the tube going to the top L/H corner, the bits in yellow are spring assisters, usually fitted as aftermarket items. Your axle probably won't have them fitted.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If you have alko there are no leaf springs and the chassis is galvanized not painted white.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

gaspode said:


> A torsion bar suspension on a motorhome will just appear as a tube about 100mm diameter running across the width of the motorhome between the rear wheels. The torsion bars are inside the tube and not visible.
> 
> PS: Here is a picture (hopefully):
> 
> ...


Ken

Thanks - at least I know what one looks like.

I will now have to do more research on how they work, but it looks as though there is some transfer of load across the axle.

But I better shut up until I understand more.

Geoff


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> > A torsion bar suspension on a motorhome will just appear as a tube about 100mm diameter running across the width of the motorhome between the rear wheels. The torsion bars are inside the tube and not visible.
> ...


Practically every caravan built in the last 20 years has been on an alko chassis with torsion suspension.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geoff

There are lots of torsion bar systems but they all work on the same principle. They use the torsional (twisting) stress of a high tensile steel bar. The system is old as the hills, many cars have used it over the years, notably VW beetles for instance. There are many different ways of mounting and using the torsion bars, look at Google images for some examples. If you know anyone with a lorry that has a tail-lift platform fitted, ask to look at that, those platforms are always supported by torsion bars and it's really easy to see and understand how they work.

Unfortunately it's hard to describe the principle in a few sentences , maybe reading the Wikipedia link will help?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torsion_beam_suspension


----------

